# solar panel on deer feeder....



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

i'm sure someone has installed one.....but where did you put the panel so that it stays out of the way...and how do you like it?

Thanks


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well the best place for it is behind the feeder box inside of a cage to keep the ***** off of the wires. If you dont do that then you must put the wires in some type of armored cable. Make sure the panel points to the direction of the most sun


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

my idea was to run some small flexible hose to put the wires through up to the feeder lid and put it up there....but put a little "hanger" of sorts to put the lid on when i take it off to fill it and screw the hose to the side of the feeder to keep it from being loosebut don't know if that would be a good idea or not


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Like Charlie said. I made cages the diameter of the barrel and pretty deep. Screw the panel to the back of the control box. No long cables for ***** to tear up.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I drill holes in the barrels & then run the wires behind F4 tape on the inside. Then I seal both holes with silicon which also keeps the wires from chaffing on the steel edges. Seems to work pretty good as I haven't had any problems for a number of years...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

mud minner said:


> my idea was to run some small flexible hose to put the wires through up to the feeder lid and put it up there....but put a little "hanger" of sorts to put the lid on when i take it off to fill it and screw the hose to the side of the feeder to keep it from being loosebut don't know if that would be a good idea or not


 I did this on mine and although not completely **** proof works pretty good. I use velcro to secure it to lid.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wildgame Innovations solar chargers at Academy- Already have metal conduit protecting the wires from critters and sun rot. 

I mount mine at the bottom of the feeder barrel so the holes are below the funnel inside the barrel, thus keeping any potential rain out of my corn. 

Just make sure the panel faces south and you will be fine.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Depends what type feeder I am using. With my Spintech I mount it on the back of the housing of the feeder and run the the wire thru a hole inside an to the battery be sure you put some sealer around the wire to fill the hole. Be sure to aim the solar panel to the south and you will get plenty of sunlight to keep your battery charged. With the spincast i would drill a hole thru the mounting housing, mount the solar panel on the barrel at the bottom on the side. run your wires thru the barrel and down thru the housing into the feeder and hook it up be sure you silcone the wires and hole so the ***** cant get to it, as said before aim the solar panel to the south. If you have any problems PM me and i will be glad to walk you thru it. Beau


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Wildgame Innovations solar chargers at Academy- Already have metal conduit protecting the wires from critters and sun rot.
> 
> I mount mine at the bottom of the feeder barrel so the holes are below the funnel inside the barrel, thus keeping any potential rain out of my corn.
> 
> Just make sure the panel faces south and you will be fine.


X2 on this brand, cheap and armored cable installed. Cut the cable to length, bring some extra stacons, or some wire nuts. I put mine on the feeder control box inside a varmint guard.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

My solar panel doesn't have any wires to deal with. It connects directly to the bottom of the feeder/ timer


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Mud minner, go to the monarch feeder and timer website and look at there solar panels.They bolt to the back of your timer box,and they wrok great.There is no way the ***** can get to them.A square varmit cage from acadamy works great also.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Do it like this


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

We have the same thing as Charlie, but we have installed "The Eliminator" spinner plates on ours so we don't have to use the cages.


----------

